

Ask HN: Is Amazon EC2 (small/micro) a viable solution for me? - loeschg

I'm currently running a home Ubuntu server which I use to host a couple personal Wordpress websites, private git repo, and do some other tinkering (deploy some sample web apps, etc). My website gets around 4,000 views a month, so scalability is not a huge concern. Because I don't have a static IP, I'm using Afraid FreeDNS's dynamic DNS services.<p>I recently moved and forgot how much tinkering had to be done to get my server publicly accessible - port forwarding and other router settings, script set up with new ISP to ensure the updating of my DNS (since I don't have a static ip), changing of server network configurations, etc. It took me awhile to get all these ducks in a row... website was down for a good week. So... after going through the move and re-thinking things such as electric bills and reliability, I'm wondering if it's time for a change.  I've thought about going back to typical webhosting for ~$5-10 a month, but I really enjoy the flexibility and learning I get hosting on my own server.<p>Would an Amazon small/micro instance be a viable solution given my circumstances (I don't know much about the cloud options out there aside from Amazon)? Can somebody shed light on the hourly pricing? I'm looking for ballpark monthly pricing if I host a couple wordpress websites (~10,000 views a month) and do some small web application hosting (Tomcat). Looking for a less than $20 a month solution.<p>Any help would be fantastic!
======
ivan_ah
> Wordpress, git repo, and tinkering

A micro instance should be fine.

It is 5$/month, but I think if you are a new customer big-A give you get one
year for free.

~~~
loeschg
Thanks!

Thoughts on other VPS vs EC2?

